# help me choose an arrow



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Like I said in our PMs...you have shot ONE field round.....

You gotta crawl before you walk....get the Maxima's.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

David,
I know you asked not to consider price, but let's keep this "real". :wink:

A couple of months ago, I was asking the same question, but I knew up front that "my" scores where no where high enough to "justify" spending the kind of money you're talking about with Nanos.

It was recommended that I look at either the Easton ACC or ACE arrows. As it turned out Sarge had a stash of ACC 3-28 that he wasn't shooting any longer. There were the right length and spine for me, so we worked out a deal and I have been more than happy with these arrows. Nice thing is that he keeps finding more of them - what started out as 20 arrows has now turned into 26. :wink:

I'd suggest watching the Classifieds here on AT, you stand a good chance of getting something to "test" at a very reasonable price.

Just my 2 cents.

Lee


----------



## Brewer (Aug 3, 2006)

I went through the same thing a few months ago, only I had yet to shoot a field round when I started putting arrows together. I agree with BH and Lee to an extent, the difference for me is I hate messing w/ my equipment. I like getting it setup and then not touching it until something starts feeling off, or I'm starting to see strange patterns in my shooting. If I need new arrows, I order what I need, cut them, fletch them and go shoot them. For me that meant just getting the Nano's, getting them tuned and shooting them. Is my way right, probably not, but I have the arrows I probably would have ended up with anyhow, and I don't have to try to sell a set that with my specs would probably make them a tough sell. Just my .02


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> David,
> I know you asked not to consider price, but let's keep this "real". :wink:
> 
> A couple of months ago, I was asking the same question, but I knew up front that "my" scores where no where high enough to "justify" spending the kind of money you're talking about with Nanos.
> ...




i can get what ever i want right now at a VERY RESONABLE PRICE even the nano pro's
but hornet just made a good point to me in a pm, these prices won't be here for me forever and likely when i need to replace, or buy more i will have to pay full price for my next batch.

i'm just torn lol. i know my skill level right now does not justify nano's but at the same time i may never be able to get them for the price i can right now. 
but if i get them now, and end up really likeing them, by the time my skill level reaches a point to justify shooting them i'm probably going to have to pay out the nose for new ones.
so more than likely what ever i choose now is going to be the same arrow i shoot from here on out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Plus with the Nanos....it's still kind of a crap shoot on getting the perfect spine.

As good as mine are shooting for me right now...I still think that the next size up is better....but since I still have 9 or 10 of them....do I order the same ones or the next size up :noidea:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I think that you left a good choice out of the equation. I recently switched from Maxima 3d selects to A/C/C's and they're flying wonderfully for me. I'm still trying to get over 500 shooting pins so I couldn't justify spending $$$$ to get the other arrows.

Another thing to keep in mind is that Hinky won outdoor nationals with 3d selects last year.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Plus with the Nanos....it's still kind of a crap shoot on getting the perfect spine.
> 
> As good as mine are shooting for me right now...I still think that the next size up is better....but since I still have 9 or 10 of them....do I order the same ones or the next size up :noidea:


that's quite simple you send me the 9 or 10 you have and order the next size up for yourself then all our decisions are made and everyone is happy:tongue:lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> I think that you left a good choice out of the equation. I recently switched from Maxima 3d selects to A/C/C's and they're flying wonderfully for me. I'm still trying to get over 500 shooting pins so I couldn't justify spending $$$$ to get the other arrows.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that Hinky won outdoor nationals with 3d selects last year.


He already knows about what Hinky shot last year :wink:

But there is also another reason that he left all arrows other then Carbon Express off the poll.............


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> I think that you left a good choice out of the equation. I recently switched from Maxima 3d selects to A/C/C's and they're flying wonderfully for me. I'm still trying to get over 500 shooting pins so I couldn't justify spending $$$$ to get the other arrows.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that Hinky won outdoor nationals with 3d selects last year.


a/c/c's are out of the question read my sig. :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

whooops....Sorry about that.

I'll go back to the cheap seats......:zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> whooops....Sorry about that.
> 
> I'll go back to the cheap seats......:zip:


got to be loyal to the campanies that are there for me when i need them.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Maxima's. I have both the Maxima's and 3D selects. Both shoot the same out of my bow. Not that there is really much price difference between them. I just got 2 more dozen for one hell of a good price, $100/dozen Canadian dollars.


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

Just a curious question.... Why not throw the cxl ss shafts into the pot,??
I have been looking at a set of 250's to try for field and was wondering if I should consider the maximas instead.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

fastarrow said:


> Just a curious question.... Why not throw the cxl ss shafts into the pot,??
> I have been looking at a set of 250's to try for field and was wondering if I should consider the maximas instead.



If my memory serves me correctly, I believe that's exactly what Bowgod was shooting. But in the wind the bigger shaft causes you grief where as the smaller shaft doesn't. This goes for the Nano's vs. the Maximas too. In a no wind situation I can't see it really making any difference. But I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I went with redlines 520. I went looking for all around arrow. I like them they paper tuned well and fly good,without spending whole alot of money to get started in.

Now that I am giving 3D up and crossing over to field I might look into A/C/C for field.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

fastarrow said:


> Just a curious question.... Why not throw the cxl ss shafts into the pot,??
> I have been looking at a set of 250's to try for field and was wondering if I should consider the maximas instead.


Because that is just plain silly....keep them fat shafts off a field course unless you only have one setup for EVERYTHING.

There are some VERY expensive shafts in those targets usually and you are going to have some pissed off people if you get in a group with some Nano, Navigator, ACE, or X10 shooters. 

This isn't 3D or indoors....use fat shafts where they belong.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, I believe that's exactly what Bowgod was shooting. But in the wind the bigger shaft causes you grief where as the smaller shaft doesn't. This goes for the Nano's vs. the Maximas too. In a no wind situation I can't see it really making any difference. But I'm sure you already knew that.


your right i am currently shooting cxl ss but that is only because up until sunday i was strictly a 3d shooter. it is a rareity that i ever had to shoot over 45 yards. for me skinny shafts have always grouped better especially at longer distances. wether it's wind drift or what i'm not sure, but i do know i can hold tighter groups with skinny shafts beyond 50 yards better than i can with fat ones. 

after alot of talk with hornet i have decided to go ahead and order a dozen maxima selects. the good thing about these is they can also double as a 3d shaft for me if i choose.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*I voted maxima's*

I shoot the Nano's myself and love them. Not sure the little bit of wind drift you could get at 65, 70 and 80 make up for all the lines you could catch with the maxima's at shorter distances.

As for the comments about using cxl's, don't do it. Even when just shooting a practice round by yourself! They won't take the abuse you will give them!


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

*Sorry for the apparently silly question!!*

I was under the impression that the maxima shaft wasn't a whole heck of a lot smaller than the cxl ss shaft, when compared to the navigators and like shafts. and if price in the long run isnt more of an object(even for a sponsored shooter) Then nano pros or xr's should be the only choice.
If only to keep the navigator shooters happy if they don't like my .290" x-weave pros.:tongue:


----------

